# Беларускі куток > Святы и забавы >  Тэатралізаваная дзейнасць

## Светлана - Слоним

А. Якімовіч
*   Казка пра смелага вожыка*

Дзеючыя асобы:
Заяц 
Ліса
Вожык
Воўк
Мядзведзь
Аўтар

Аўтар:

Заяц: Як жа мне цяпер жыць на белым свеце? У-у-у-у… Калі так, дык і верабей скора верх над табою возьме… Эх, пабегчы хіба ды ўтапіцца з гора… (бяжыць на рэчку)
-	Эх, даруйце ўсе… (збіраецца боўтнуць з берага)
Ліса: Гэй, касавокі, не бачыш куды разагнаўся?! Дрэнна ўсё ж, скажу табе па шчырасці, мець касыя вочы. Так і ўтапіцца можна…
Заяц: Вось гэта ж  мне і трэба, сястрыца Лісанька, толькі ў ваду, толькі ўтапіцца…
Ліса: Што ты, браток, надумаўся?  Апамятайся! Навошта табе тапіцца?
Заяц: Як гэта навошта? І ты б не лепш зрабіла, каб цябе так набіў і пакрыўдзіў… У-у-у… (плача)
Ліса: Хто набіў? Хто пакрыўдзіў?
Заяц: Ды крываногі таўкач гэты – Вожык. І каб хто людскі! (Выцірае слёзы)
Ліса: Ай, ай, ай! Вожык цябе пабіў! На спадзявалася, браток, чуць такія навіны! Як жа гэта здарылася!
Заяц: Пайшоў гэта я нядаўна пад Бярозавую горку салодкай канюшынкі пашчыпаць. А тут і Вожык да мяне прыпёрся – паўзун гэты клышаногі – і давай па канюшыне качацца. Так і мне яе, так  і топча! Хіба ж магло стрымаць маё заечае сэрца гэтакі здзек! Набраўся я храбрасці ды як закрычу на яго… А ён замест таго, каб уцякаць, пабег да мяне ды давай дубасіць, давай іголкамі калоць, - я ледзь жывы вырабіўся. У-у-у! (Плача)
- Пусці мяне, пайду утаплюся! У-у-у! (плача)
Аўтар: Шкада стала Лісіцы Хітрыцы Зайку. Як-ніяк свой брат. І калі кожная там казюлька пачне яго крыўдзіць, тады, і праўда лепш утапіцца.
Ліса: Пачакай, не тапіся, браток! Я за цябе заступлюся.Ужо я пакажу яму, паўзуну гэтаму няшчаснаму! Як толькі ўбачу, адразу заглыну яго. Будзе ён ведаць! Будзе ён век мяне помніць!
Заяц: Заступіся, сястрыца, заступіся!

Аўтар: Прыбегла Лісіца да Бярозавай гары, стала ў лагчынцы і выглядае, дзе той Вожык, які так бязлітасна пакрыўдзіў яе прыяцеля Зайку Шарачка. Раптам нейкі цяжкі калючы клубок каменем упаў на яе спіну

Вожык: Фф-р-р-р! Пы-ы-ых! Фф-р-р-р! Пы-ы-ых!
Ліса: Вой! Вой! Вой! Хто гэта! Вой! Вой! Вой! Як балюча! Ратуйце, дапамажыце! (Уцякае)
Вожык: (напалоханы, трымаецца за  лісіцыну спіну) Фф-р-р-р! Пы-ы-ых!
Ліса: (мітусіцца, бегае туды-сюды) 
Вой, смерць мая прыйшла! Хутчэй дамоў, хутчэй у нару! (скача ў нару, вожык зрываецца са спіны)
Ліса: Вось гэта дык звер! Ну і адчайны! Не паспела аглянуцца, а ён ужо – і на спіну, і душыць, і коле. Не, век не буду сама з ім заводзіцца. За вярсту абыду, калі дзе стрэну. Не, не буду вылазіць. Нябось прытаіўся недзе, чакае. Ды не дачакацца  ж табе, хітрун няшчасны: памру, а не вылезу… (рукой пагражае)

Аўтар: Сядзіць яна так дзень, сядзіць другі. На трэці чуе знаёмы голас.

Воўк: Гэй, кумка-галубка, ці жыва-здарова ты? Што гэта не відаць цябе нешта? Я ўжо, прызнацца, засумаваў без цябе.
Ліса: (плача) Вой, вой, вой! Гора ў мяне, воўчанька!
Воўк: Якое-такое гора ў цябе, кумка-галубка?
Ліса: Як жа мне не плакаць, як не гараваць? Не тоькі плакаць, а пайсці хіба ды ў ваду кінуцца. Усё роўна смерць. Ён жа мяне другі раз жывую не выпусціць. На мяне ж Вожык як накінецца, як пачне калоць, ледзь не задушыў. Каб яшчэ ледзь-ледзь, дык і канцы б мне былі. Да самай нары не адпускаў.
Воўк: (Рагоча) Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха! (Трымаецца за жывот) Ну, насмяшыла! Ці  можа такое быць, каб Вожык Лісіцу задушыў! Ха-ха-ха! 
Ліса: Дарэмна, кум, выскаляешся! Ён і цябе можа задушыць! (Кажы ўбок) Вось падбухтору Воўка, пакажа ён таму крываногаму паўзуну… Ужо ад яго і духу не застанецца. Будзе ён ведаць.
Воўк: Добра, кумка, я за цябе заступлюся!
Ліса: Заступіся, кумок, заступіся!
Воўк: Я яго адным духам разарву! (Уходзяць)

Аўтар: Бяжыць воўк, бяжыць, аж галлё пад нагамі трашчыць. Зубамі ляскае, Вожыка смакуе. Прыбягае да Бярозавай гары.

Воўк: Што гэта за капіца травы насустрач ідзе без каня і без возу? Дык гэта ж сам Вожык! Начапляў на сябе лісця і вязе ў сваю нару! Гэй, Вожык, ты што ж гэта маю куму крыўдзіш?
Вожык: (спалохана) Я… я… я…
Воўк: Зараз я табе пакажу! (Падскоквае да Вожыка і кусае) У-у-у! Ай-ай-ай! (бяжыць дамоў)
(Ідзе насустрач Мядзведзь)
Мядзведзь: Што гэта, суседзе, з табою? Ці не ў зубнога быў!
Воўк: Ай, Міхайла Іванавіч, горш! (Стоне) Хацеў я Вожыка, паўзуна гэтага клышаногага, за кумку Лісу правучыць, дык ён мне ўвесь рот скалоў сваімі іголкамі. Хоць ты ў лесе цяпер не жыві, хоць ты тапіцца ідзі…
Мядзведзь: Нічога, брат. Я, брат за цябе заступлюся. (Злосна) Як стрэну яго – заб’ю. Ужоя не дапушчуся, каб ён мяне іголкамі калоў. Лапай як стукну, дык і канцы яму будуць. Бач, які спрытны: іголкамі коле! Пачакай жа, я табе пакажу!  Эх, зараз бы пайшоў, але вось выбраўся рыбу лавіць, бо вельмі прагаладаўся за доўгі дзень. Бывай, брат, не турбуйся. Усё будзе, як я сказаў.

Аўтар: Прыйшоў Міхайла Іванавіч на рэчку і заняўся рыбацтвам. Убачыць з берага рыбу, схопіць лапаю за хвост  ды выкіне за куст.

Мядзведзь: Ну вось і ўсё. Прыйшла пара павячэраць. Мабыць, шмат ужо рыбкі набралася. Ну і наемся ўдосыць! (Ідзе за куст) Што за праява! Куды ж падзелася рыба? Ці не скрозь зямлю яна правалілася?

Аўтар: А тут недалёка Лісіца Хітрыца круціцца.

Мядзведзь: (Злосна) Гэй, ты, рыжуха! Як табе не брыдка!  Ды я… Ды я ж цябе самую зараз праглыну за такія штучкі!
Ліса: Што ты, Міхайла Іванавіч! Хіба ж можна, каб я тваю рыбку з’ела!
Мядзведзь: (Злосна) А хто ж?
Ліса: (Шэптам) Ведаю хто, ды толькі сказаць баюся! Хіба на вушка, каб не пачуў ён. А то не жыць мне тады! (Шэпча на вуха) Вожык, каб я так жыла, сама бачыла…
Мядзведзь: (Злосна) Вожык! (Ласкава) Дзе ён, Лісачка, пакажы мне. (Уходзяць разам)

Аўтар: А Вожык толькі што вярнуўся з палявання і цяпер салодка драмаў на мяккай пасцелі. Яму сёння добра пашанцавала і зараз ён быў у добрым настроі і, дрэмлючы, думаў пра нядаўнія прыгоды з Лісіцай і Воўкам.

Вожык: Страшна стала жыць на белым свеце. Але, мяркуючы па ўсім, не толькі я баюся Лісіцы і Воўка, наадварот, хутчэй яны баяцца мяне. Бо, калі б не так, чаго ж паўцякалі яны тады, не кажучы ўжо пра Зайку. Мабыць, я і ёсць самы дужы ў лесе звер, самы грозны. (Весела) Вой, як добра! Але, (сумна) ёсць жа Міхайла Іванавіч – не роўня ні Лісіцы, ні Ваўку.

Аўтар: Але, як кажуць, на паляўнічага і звер ідзе. Толькі Вожык падумаў пра яго, а ён тыц сюды, і не адзін нават, а з Лісой. Спужаўся Вожык, згарнуў у клубочак свае калючкі і падрыхтаваўся да смерці.

Мядзведзь: Ах ты абжора ненаедны, сам з клапа, а бач, колькі рыбы маёй з’еў. Я ж цэлы адвячорак лавіў! І як толькі цябе, абжора, не разарвала!
(Лісіца душыцца са смеху)
- Чаго маўчыш, як рыба аб лёд, нават не варухнешся! Ты што мяне не баішся? Ну глядзі! (З усяго маху стукае яго лапай)
Вожык: (адкаціўся і запыхкаў злосна) Фф-р-р-р! Пы-ы-ых! 
Мядзведзь: Ай-ай-ай! Мая лапа! Што ты з ёю зрабіў! Ай-ай-ай! (Уцякае, а Ліса за ім)
Вожык: (храбра крычыць ім ўслед) Пых! Пых! Трымайце іх, трымайце разбойнікаў!
(Мядзведзь прыбягае да Воўка і Зайкі)
Воўк: Ну як, задушыў Вожыка?
Мядзведзь: (перадражнівае) Задушыў, задушыў… (Злосна) Бачыш, як мяне пакалечыў! Так пекануў мяне па лапе гэты звяруга, што я ледзь не памёр ад болю! Ах, Зайка, вазьмі абцужкі, павыцягвай з лапы іголкі. Цярпець не магу.

Аўтар: Узяў Зайка абцужкі, павыцягваў з лапы іголкі і перавязаў яе бінтом. Вось паселі звяры ў рад і пачалі думу думаць, як Вожыка перамагчы. Але што ні прыдумаюць, усё не так.

Лісіца: Хадзем хіба да яго гуртам. Быць не можа,  каб рады не далі.
(Разам) Верна, добра!

Аўтар: Выстраіліся звяры адзін за адным і пайшлі. Спераду – Міхайла Іванавіч, за ім – Воўк зубасты, за Воўкам – Лісіца Хітрыца, а за Лісіцаю – Зайка Шарачок.

Лісіца: Лепш за ўсё разарваць яго на кавалкі. Ты, Міхайла Іванавіч, як самы дужы, будзеш цягнуць за галаву, ты, куме Воўк, і ты, Зайка Шарачок, за хвост, - вось у вас і роўная сіла будзе. А я буду каманду падаваць. Як крыкну – раз, два, тры – дзяры! – дык вы і рвіце яго.
Воўк: Добра, лепш і не прыдумаеш!

Аўтар: Прыйшлі яны да Бярозавай гары, глядзяць і вачам не вераць…

Заяц: Глядзіце, Вожык на паляне страшную атрутную змяю душыць!

Аўтар: Зайка тут жа самлеў ад страху. Лісіцу з перапалоху схапіў жывот.У Воўка зубастага забарабанілі зубы. Нават у Міхайлы Іванавіча закалаціліся паджылкі.

Мядзведзь: Не, з такім зверам жарты кароткія. Ён нават атрутнай змяі не баіцца, не тое што нас!
(Убягаюць)

Аўтар: З таго часу яны ўсе баяцца Вожыка і не чапаюць яго. Толькі  адна Лісіца Хітрыца прыдумала спосаб, каб Вожыка перамагчы, але нікому пра яго не сказала. Ды і самой ёй не заўсёды гэты спосаб удаецца.


	  КАНЕЦ

----------

Galina-slutsk (10.02.2019), Алусик (25.03.2020), Лорис (10.03.2016), Свето44ка (17.10.2016)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Хорам-харамок, звярыны дамок*

Як у чыстым полі 
Хорам-харамок, 
Хоць не роўны з долам, 
Ды і не высок. 

Скача жабяня з балота. 
Як жа адамкнуць вароты? 
Гэй, замок, адвалісь-адваліся, 
Харамок, адчынісь-адчыніся! 

Жабяня:
— Хто ў хораму-харомцы жыве? 
Хто ў маленькім-невысокім жыве? 
Ква-ква, цішыня. 
Толькі я тут, жабяня. 
Аж сама сабе не веру! 
Вельмі добрая кватэра! 
Тут і дровы каля печы, 
І патэльня так дарэчы: 
Да вячэры маю час - 
Паабедаю як раз. 

Толькі думала вячэраць, 
Мышка грукае у дзверы. 

Мышка: 
— Гэта што за харамок, 
Харамок? 
Не маленькі ды й зусім не высок? 
Хто у хораме-харомцы жыве? 
Ці не пусціце й мяне да сабе? 

Жабяня:
— Мяне клічуць жабяня — паскакушка. 
А ты хто? 

Мышка: 
— Я — мышанятка-нарушка. 
Калі пусціш на парог, 
Зажывем з табой удзьвох. 
Раздабудзем мы зярнятак, 
Смачных напячэм аладак! 

Жабяня:
— Дык тады заходзь смялей, 
Ўдзьвох нам будзе весялей! 

Мыш з сяброўкаю пукатай 
Хуценька абжылі хату: 
Вокны, посуд перамылі, 
Жарка ў печы запалілі, 
Зерне ў ступачцы таўкуць 
Ды аладачкі пякуць. 

А на золку — на зары 
Бачаць — певень у двары! 

Певень: 
— Гэта што за харамок, 
Харамок? 
Не маленькі ды й зусім не высок? 
Хто у хораме-харомцы жыве? 
Ці не пусціце й мяне да сабе? 

Жабяня:
— Мяне клічуць жабяня-паскакушка. 

Мышка: 
— Мяне клічуць мышанятка-нарушка. 

Певень: 
— А я — певень, мяне клічуць Пятрусем. 
Анікога, анічога не баюся. 
Калі вы мне тут дазволіце застацца, 
Буду я раней за ўсіх падымацца, 
Службу спраўна рабіць, 
Ўсіх на досвітку будзіць. 
Ку-ка-рэ-ку! 

Жабяня:
— Добра, так таму і быць. 
Утраіх нам лепей жыць! 

Зажылі, пасябравалі, 
Разам шчыра працавалі. 
Ды аднойчы па вячэры 
Вожык грукаецца ў дзверы. 

Вожык: 
— Гэта што за харамок, 
Харамок? 
Не маленькі ды й зусім не высок? 
Хто у хораме-харомцы жыве? 
Ці не пусціце й мяне да сабе? 

Жабяня:
— Мяне клічуць жабяня-паскакушка. 

Мышка: 
— Мяне клічуць мышанятка-нарушка. 

Певень: 
— А я — певень Пятрусь, анікога не баюся! 

Вожык: 
— Я — вожык Міколка — доўгая іголка. 
Можна разам з вамі жыць? 
Буду спраўна вам служыць: 
Не знайсці вартаўніка 
Лепшага за вожыка! 

Жабяня:
— Калі ласка, запрашаем! 
Для сяброў мы месца маем! 

Так і жылі: жабяня, 
Вожык, певень, мышаня. 

Мышанятка хутка зерне збірае, 
Жабянятка пірагі выпякае. 
Шэры вожык згарнуўся ў клубок, 
Ды не спаць — вартаваць харамок. 
Ну, а певень на шырокім падваконцы 
Песні грае на гармоніку бясконца. 

Толькі раптам з гушчара 
Воўк прыцёгся да двара. 
Ў браму грукае раз-пораз, 
Вые ў весь ваўчыны голас: 

Воўк: 
— Гэта што за харамок? 
У-у-у! 
Ўецца з коміну дымок! 
У-у-у! 
Смачны пах пірагоў… 
У-у-у! 
Хто тут ёсць са звяроў? 
У-у-у! 
Хто ў хораму-харомцы жыве? 
Хто ў маленькім-невысокім жыве? 

Жабяня:
— Мяне клічуць жабяня-паскакушка. 

Мышка: 
— Мяне клічуць мышанятка-нарушка 

. 

Певень: 
— А я — певень Пятрусь-анікога не баюся! 

Вожык: 
— Я — вожык Міколка, доўгая іголка. 

Воўк: 
— Я — Пашчэнкін, шэры воўк, 
Доўгімі зубамі шчоўк! 

Мышка: 
— А што можаш ты рабіць? 

Воўк: 
— Мышанят лавіць, 
Давіць жабянят, 
Душыць важанят, 
Пеўнікаў патрошыць… 

Певень: 
— Гэткі ты харошы! 
Прэч ідзі, зубасты зверу, 
І не драпай нашы дзверы! 
На надзейны замок 
Зачынілі харамок! 

Ў лес падаўся шэры злодзей. 
А з кустоў кума выходзіць, 
Футра доўгае, рудое, 
Хвост валочыцца за ёю. 
Прыгажуня, проста пава! 

Ліса: 
— Ну, ваўчок, кажы, як справы? 



Воўк: 
— Шкура цэлая пакуль. 
У-у-у! 
У астатнім — круглы нуль. 
У-у-у! 
Я збіраўся, Лісавета, 
У цябе спытаць савету. 
Вунь, у полі харамок. 

Ліса: 
— Харамок? 

Воўк: 
— Ані нізак, ні высок. 

Ліса: 
— Не высок… 

Воўк: 
— Мыш-нарушка там зярняткі таўчэ, 
Жабянятка там аладкі пячэ. 
А які прыгожы певень… 
Абскубаць бы толькі пер'е! 

Ліса: 
— Добра, што цябе пабачыла! 
А у пеўня ж мяса смачнае… 
Я пад'ела бы з ахвотай! 

Воўк: 
— Я б і сам… Але ж вароты 
На засоўцы. Хіба мо' 
Разам рады мы дамо? 

Ліса: 
— З галадухі саслабела 
Я зусім, тры дні не ела. 
Каб сустрэлі мы мядзведзя, 
Ён бы дапамог суседзям. 
Да яго нам на паклон… 

Воўк: 
— Пачакай! Дык гэта ж ён 
Валіць праз гушчар нахрапам! 

Выйшаў з лесу касалапы. 
Ён ківае галавою, 
Разважае сам з сабою: 

Мядзведзь: 
— Ў лес пайшоў я па калоду, 
Каб пачаставацца мёдам. 
Каб яшчэ знайсці аўса… 
Ты не бачыла, ліса? 

Ліса: 
— Там, у полі, харамок… 

Мядзведзь: 
— Харамок? 

Ліса: 
— Ані нізак, ні высок… 

Мядзведзь: 
— Не высок! 

Воўк: 
— Мыш-нарушка там авёс таўчэ, 
Жабяня там пірагі пячэ. 

Ліса: 
— З бульбай, з рэпай ды з капустай, 
Проста на любыя густы! 

Воўк: 
— Певень там з калючым вожыкам 
Крояць сала вострым ножыкам! 

Ліса: 
— Мо' да пеўня ты жадаеш завітаць 
Ды вантробаў пеўневых пакаштаваць? 
Памажы ты нам вароты адчыніць, 
Што заўгодна можаш з ім тады рабіць! 

Мядзведзь: 
— Да вантробаў добра ставіўся заўжды. 
Дзе вароты? Падавайце іх сюды! 

Ліса: 
— Не, Міхасю, самі йдзем 
І на месцы адапрэм. 

І рушылі да суседзяў 
Воўк з прыяцелем мядзведзем. 
Спераду ліса ідзе, 
Ў харамок гасцей вядзе. 

Мядзведзь: 
— Гэй, спадарства, адчыняйма, 
А не то зламаем браму! 

Жабяня:
— Хто на ноч грукоча ў дзверы? 

Мядзведзь: 
— Я, Міхал! 

Вожык: 
— Вы што за зверы? 

Мядзведзь: 
— Я — мядзведзь! Няма вачэй? 
Адпірай давай хутчэй! 

Мышка: 
— Дзядзя Міша, ты у браму так не бі! 


Жабяня:
— Страсянуцца, не падыдуць пірагі! 

Певень: 
— Ты не лезь у харамок, ку-ка-ра-ку! 
Бо астрогамі цябе я засяку! 

Вожык: 
— Ты дарма задумаў стаць рабаўніком! 
Справу маеш з вожыкам-вартаўніком! 

Мядзведзь: 
— Не жадаюць яны ў дом мяне пускаць! 
Не жадаюць і вячэрай частаваць! 

Ліса: 
— Ты, Міхасю, толькі спінай павярніся 
І на воўка ўсёй вагою наваліся! 

І з Пашчэнкіным на пару 
Наваліліся цяжарам, 
Ажно захрумсцелі косці. 
Як зароў мядзведзь са злосці, 
Б'е ваўка нібыта сваю, 
А ліса дапамагае, 
Збольшага парадай мудрай - 
Беражэ рудое футра. 

Ліса: 
— Давай! 

Воўк: 
— Назад! 

Ліса: 
— Ідзе на лад! 

Мядзведзь: 
— Чуеш ты, кума, як дошачкі трашчаць? 

Воўк: 
— То не дошкі, гэта костачкі хрусцяць! 
Раздушыў мяне, мядзведзю-вашамосцю. 
Без абеда паміраць мне давялося! 
Ці аддыхацца я ўвогуле змагу! 
Ледзьве-ледзьве да пасцелі дабягу! 

Мядзведзь: 
— Воўк, падобна, ашалеў. 
Збегчы некуды паспеў, 
Толькі замільгалі ногі… 

Ліса: 
— Ты яго прыціснуў трохі, 
Ён і збег хутчэй дадому. 
Плёну-то з яго, вядома, 
Мала. Хопіць сіл сваіх - 
І здабыча на дваіх! 

Мядзведзь: 
— Надта ж хочацца пад'есці. 
Можа, пад вароты ўлезці? 

І злаўчыўся касалапы, 
Пад вароты сунуў лапу. 
Толькі выйшла неўпатрап: 
Нельга выцягнуць назад! 
У грудзях дыханне спёрла… 
Як зароў ён на ўсё горла… 

Мядзведзь: 
— Вой, ліса, ратуй мяне! 
Сам не выберуся, не! 
Кінь бязглуздыя парады, 
Падцягні мяне ты ззаду! 

Ды няма ўжо той лісы: 
Падалася у лясы! 
Петрусёк на плоце скача. 
Певень: 
— Ну, патрапіўся, няйначай! 
Кінь мне, жабка, качаргу: 
Яму пятку прыпяку! 

Мядзведзь: 
— Вой, за што мне лес такі! 
Вой, баюся качаргі! 

Певень: 
— Кукарэку! Усе выходзім! 
Пад вароты лезе злодзей! 
Паскакушка-жабяня! 
Дзе там конаўка твая? 
Прыцягні вады хутчэй, 
Касалапага аблей! 

Мышка: 
— Палівай яго, рабяты! 

Жабяня:
— З рондля, з гарлача, з вушата! 

Вожык: 
— Зараз вам вядро знайду я! 
Злодзея не пашкадую! 

Мядзведзь: 
— Гвалт! Ратуйце! Каравул! 
Захлынуўся, патануў! 

З усяе рвануўся сілы - 
Ледзьве браму не зваліў. 
Вырваў лапу. З усіх ног 
Патрусіў у свой бярлог, 
Толькі вые на хаду: 

Мядзведзь: 
— Больш да вас я не прыду! 

Певень: 
— Кукарэку! Ко-ка, ко-ка! 
Злодзей збег ад нас далёка! 
Зараз будзе ён здалёк 
Абыходзіць харамок! 

Петрусёк на плоце скача, 
А лісу ў кустох не бачыць! 

Ліса: 
— Добра, певень, пачакай, 
Трошкі-трошкі пагуляй! 
Хай Пашчэнкіна памялі, 
Хай Міхала напужалі - 
Я адпомсціць вам магу: 
Зараз пеўня звалаку! 

Падпаўзла ліса нясмела 
І лісліва так запела. 

Ліса: 
— Хто-хто ў харамочку жыве? 
Хто ў маленькім-невысокім жыве? 
А жыве тут Петрусёк-маладзец, 
Самы мужны і адважны баец! 
А як зранку ён на плоце пяе… 

Певень: 
— Хто-хто-хто спявае там пра мяне? 

Ліса: 
— Прыгажэйшага, бадай, не знайсці! 
Як грабеньчык залаты зіхаціць! 
Лепшай ў свеце не было барады… 
Падыдзі ты, мой прыгожы, сюды! 

Певень: 
— Я ўжо лепей буду там, дзе сяджу! 
З вышыні я на цябе пагляджу! 

Ліса: 
— Ты з малых гадоў высока лятаў! 
Ды ніхто з табой і побач не стаў! 
А калі яшчэ ўзмахнеш ты крылом - 
Я знаходжу падабенства з арлом! 

Певень: 
— Не дачуў я, ты гучней гавары! 
На каго падобны я, паўтары? 

Ліса: 
— Дык высока ты сядзіш, пагляджу! 
Падыдзі, табе на вушка скажу! 

Петрусёк наш не стрываў: 
Гучна, ўголас, заспяваў, 
Скочыў да лісы бліжэй… 
А ліса яго хутчэй 
Цоп за горла ды у мех! 
І ўзняла яшчэ на смех. 

Ліса: 
— Ты гучней папрасіў паўтарыць, 
З кім ты змог падабенства набыць? 
Скажу шчыра, бо хлусіць нядобра: 
Ты на смачнага пеўня падобны! 
Запрашаю цябе на абед! 

Стаў нялюб Петрусю белы свет: 
Б'ецца певень у меху, крычыць, 
А ліса ужо далёка бяжыць! 
Ў хаце вожык згарнуўся ў клубок, 
Чуе: певень галосіць здалёк! 

Певень: 
— Братка-вожык, ратуй, памажы! 
З качаргой ці з рыдлёўкай бяжы! 
Братка-вожык, ты чуеш ці не? 
Хоча з'есці зладзейка мяне! 

Падхапіўся шэры вожык, 
Прыхапіў свой востры ножык, 
Пабег пеўня ратаваць! 
Аж ля леса змог дагнаць! 
Пакаціўся шэры вожык 
Па траве лясных дарожак, 
Поўнай ранішняй расы - 
І пад ногі да лісы! 
Не дае рудой праходу: 

Вожык: 
— Ты, зладзейская парода! 
Ношку аддавай сваю, 
Альбо футра папсую! 
Выпускай мне сябра з меху, 
А то будзе не да смеху! 

Спрэчкі з вожыкам нядоўгі: 
Надта вострыя іголкі! 

Ліса: 
— Ах ты, вожык, шэры вожык, 
Пашкадуй маіх ты ножак! 
Мне не трэба певень твой! 
Адпусці мяне дамой! 

Пеўня кінула на дол - 
Бегла так, аж пыл пайшоў. 
Цісканулася між пнямі, 
Чуе: вожык даганяе. 
Следам мыш бяжыць нарушка, 
Жабянятка-паскакушка, 
І крычаць: 
Мышка: 
— Лаві, лаві! 
Жабяня:
— Хвост у рыжай адарві! 

Цераз лес пагоня мчыцца: 
Першая бяжыць лісіца, 
Затрымалась ля куста - 
Засталася без хваста, 
І тады ва ўсе лапаткі 
Прыпусціла без аглядкі! 
Хвост жа пад кустом застаўся. 
Шэры вожык засмяяўся: 

Вожык: 
— Хвост разрэжу папалам, 
Гаспадынечкам аддам: 
Жабяняці — паўхваста, 
Мышаняці — паўхваста. 

Жабяня:
— Дзякуй, дзякуй, вожык шэры, 
Дай-ка на сабе прымерыць… 

Мышка: 
— Ай да футра! Добра грэе! 
Будзе ўзімку мне цяплей! 
У траскучы у мароз 
Можна ў ім схаваць і нос! 
Будзе нам яно дарэчы! 

Жабка з мышкай хвост на плечы, 
Йдуць ад лесу, паспяшаюць, 
Паміжсобку размаўляюць. 

Жабяня:
— Як ліса пабегла шпарка! 
Не вароціцца, махлярка! 
Толькі певень ці жывы? 

Мышка: 
— Ён ляжыць сярод травы, 
Сіл не мае варушыцца. 
Як пагналі мы лісіцу, 
То пакінулі яго 
На дарозе аднаго. 
На баку Пятрусь ляжаў, 
Толькі жалесна стагнаў. 

Вожык: 
— Вы, сябровачкі, не плачце: 
Вунь ягоны грэбень бачны! 

Жабяня:
— Што ж, Пятрусю, не ўстаеш? 

Мышка: 
— Што ж ты песень не пяеш? 

Певень: 
— Не да песень мне, сястрыцы: 
Быў у пашчы я ў лісіцы, 
Нават не магу устаць… 

Вожык: 
— Дык дазволь цябе падняць! 
Падтрымаю дай пад пахі, 
Бедны наш кульгавы птаху! 

Певень: 
— Моцна ты калючы, братка. 
Лепей сам дайду абратна! 
Кукарэку-кукарэку, 
З-за дурноты стаў калекам… 
Што ж такі я праставаты! 
Сам-адзін я вінаваты! 

Жабяня:
— Не сумуй, Пятрусь! Яшчэ ж 
Ты на свеце пажывеш! 

Мышка: 
— Будзеш зноў для нас спяваць, 
Спевам сонца сустракаць! 

Як у чыстым полі 
Хорам-харамок, 
Хоць не роўны з долам, 
Ды і не высок. 
Хто-хто ў харамочку жыве? 
Хто-хто ў невысокім жыве? 

Жабяня:
— Тут я — жабяна-паскакушка! 

Мышка: 
— І я — мышанятка-нарушка! 

Певень: 
— Я — певень Пятрусь - 
Анікога не баюся! 

Вожык: 
— Я — вожык Міколка - 
Доўгія іголкі! 

Мышка: 
— Сёння ў харамочку свята: 

Певень: 
— Ўсе вярнуліся дахаты! 

Жабяня:
— Ворагаў перамаглі, 

Вожык: 
— Хвост лісіцы набылі! 

Певень: 
— Будзем танчыць і спяваць, 
Сябар сябра віншаваць! 

Вожык: 
— Зажывем цяпер на славу! 
Кожны знае сваю справу! 

Мышка: 
— Я вам зерня натаўку! 

Жабяня:
— Я аладак напяку! 

А пакуль харамок — на замок, 
І да раніцы спіць харамок. 
Толькі вожык Міколка не спіць, 
Калатушкай сваёю грыміць, 
Каб пачулі мядзведзь і ліса, 
Каб схаваліся ў цёмных лясах! 
Каб навала абыходзіла здалёк 
І ніколі не чапала харамок! 

паводле С.Маршака — Алена Церашкова

----------

*Teffi* (20.09.2018), Galina-slutsk (10.02.2019), Natali1.nsp (03.09.2019), Алусик (25.03.2020)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Мужык і жонка*
(паводле беларускай народнай казкі)

Штовячэры і шторанку 
Чуваць з хаты пералайку. 
Распачне мужык сварыцца - 
Жоначка змаўчаць баіцца, 
Часам і наадварот: 
Хто ж вадзіцы возьме ў рот, 
Як яго так абражаюць - 
Абібокам называюць! 
І штодня суседзі чуюць: 
— Даў жа жонку Бог такую! 
Я — ары, касі ды сей, 
Ты ж — абед не прынясеш! 
— Мала мне па хаце справы, 
Дык яшчэ твае забавы! 
Гаспадарку покуль зладзіш, 
Ні хвілінкі не прысядзеш, 
Ні скарынкі не з'ясі, 
Дык яшчэ абед насі! 
— Ды тваю, лянота, працу 
Я зраблю адным вось пальцам! 
— Добра! Я пайду араць, 
Ты — у хаце працаваць! 

Колькі год яны сварылісь, 
Ды аднойчы пагадзілісь: 
Жоначцы ісці араці, 
Мужыку рабіць па хаце. 
— Што да вечара зрабіць? 
— Падкажу, ўжо так і быць, 
Хоць не стану я пытаць, 
Дзе каня браць, што араць… 
Бачыш дзежку? Там закваска. 
Да абеду, калі ласка, 
Жорнамі змялі мукі, 
У дзежцы цеста замясі, 
Пасадзі у печ хлябы. 
Масла збі. Абед зрабі. 
Паглядай туды, дзе броды, 
Каб цяля не йшло у шкоду, 
Курка каб была на яйках. 
Досыць? Добра. Дык бывай. 
Сала ўзяла я і хлеба, 
Мне абед цягнуць не трэба! 

— Я зраблю ўсю гэту працу 
Дый паспею адаспацца! 
Гэта жоначцы араць - 
Не гаршкі перастаўляць! - 
Гэтак наш мужык бурчыць. 
З жоранцаў мука бяжыць, 
А на пояс прывязаў ён 
Маслабойку са смятанкай, 
Каб збівалася без рук. 
Раптам чуе: 
— Вось цяльпук! 
Гэй, сусед, тваё там целя 
Хутка ўвесь авёс мой змеле! 
— Каб цябе ваўкі пабралі! — 
Мужык з хаты выбягае, 
Дый на масла-та забыўся 
І ў парозе паваліўся. 
Ўся падлога у смятане 
І штаны ў тым самым стане! 

Прыцягнуў цяля дадому. 
— Што, трава ўжо не ядома? 
Раз не ведаеш, што жэрці, 
Стой у хлеве… Што за чэрці! 

Ў хаце — як пасля Мамая: 
Пад сталом свіння рудая 
Хутка дзежку падчышчае 
Ды на яйкі пазірае. 
А сядухі не відаць. 
Стаў мужык свінню ганяць. 
Выгнаў з хаты, сеў на лаўку, 
Аглядае гаспадарку: 
Ў хлеве мыкае скаціна, 
Ад хлябоў — адны ўспаміны, 
Масла — а з чаго збіваць? 
Трэ' хоць яйкі ратаваць! 
Сеў на рэшата ціхутка: 
"Хутка вернецца сядуха, 
Пасаджу яе сюды, 
Хоць абед звару тады!" 

Зазірнуў казак у хату: 
— Пачастуйце, чым багаты! 
З рэшата мужык бурчыць: 
— Не паспеў шчэ наварыць… 
— Ну, дык хоць вады падай-ка! 
— Не магу, астынуць яйкі. 
— Ну, а жонка твая дзе? 
— Кінула мяне ў бядзе, 
А сама арэ у полі. 
Добра ёй там быць на волі! 
— Ах ты, ёлупень-лайдак! - 
Пугу выхапіў казак. 
— Сеў на рэшаце, як клуша! 
Павучыць цябе я мушу! 
Жонка поле падымае, 
А ён клопату не мае! 
І як пугай хвастане 
Мужыку ды па спіне! 
Той трывае, ані квокне. 
Раптам чуе: ў портках мокне. 
"Вось і яйкі падушыў!" 
На падлогу саскачыў, 
Па муцэ і па смятане 
Бег — і чорт хіба дастане! 
На гарышча ўзгрувасціўся, 
Ў кораб з пер'ем там забіўся, 
Сам сядзіць — і не дыхне: 
З'ехаў той казак ці не? 

Нехта тупае па хаце… 
"Цешчын голас! Вой, трымайце!" 
— Ах, дачушка, ах, лянота! 
Не пароблена работа! 
Гэта дзіва, што зяцёк 
З бруду гэткага не ўцёк! 
— Цешчанька! Ды Вы адне 
Разумееце мяне! 
Кінуўся мужык у хату, 
Брудны, ліпкі і мурзаты, 
Цешчаньку хацеў абняць, 
За дабро падзякаваць. 
Як убачыла кабета: 
Нехта нібы з таго свету 
Прэцца ў хату... 
— Божа ж мілы! - 
Як схапілася за вілы: 
— Прэч, нячысцік! Чорт руды! 
Бач, павадзіўся куды! 
Пора леваю рукою 
І жагнаецца другою! 
Выскачыў мужык на двор, 
Так гародамі папёр, — 
За ваколіцай у жыце. 
Ледзь ацяміўся. Дрыжыць. 
"Чорт штурхнуў мяне звязацца 
З бабскаю дурною працай! 
Рай на пекла памяняць! 
Лепей без каня араць! 
Пачакаю тут да ночы!" 

Ну, а жонка з поля крочыць, 
Стомы ў твары ані мала, 
Быццам цэлы дзень гуляла! 
— Нешта ціха ў мяне ў хаце… 
Выйшла тут насустрач маці. 
— Будзеце, дачушка, жыць 
З мужыком і не тужыць! 
Вам паскудзіў чорт нямала, 
Але ж я яму задала! 

Сапраўды, зажылі ў ладзе. 
Лаянкі нячутна ў хаце, 
Кожны абавязкі мае 
І другога паважае. 
Каб усе маглі так жыць, 
Не было б чаго тужыць! 

Алена Церашкова

----------


## Алена.by

А вот мои Дажынки
Гучыць вясёлая беларуская музыка. Дзед Мiхась лячыць на печы, а баба Ганна уваходзiць у хату, растауляе на стол пачастункi, упрыгожвае дажынкавы сноп  i спявае.
Баба    Як на нашай вулiцы сягоння дажынкi,
            Дзiва, дзiва, сягоння дажынкi. 
            Бачыць мае вочка – краек недалечка,
            Дзiва, дзiва, краек недалечка.
            Да краю дажнёмся, мёду нап*емся,
            Дзiва, дзiва, мёду нап*емся.
            Наш хазяiн Мiхасей дасць мядочку для дзяцей.
            Дзiва, дзiва, дасць мядочку для дзяцей.
Баба   (заглядвае за печ) Мiхась, дзе ты?
            Усё ляжышь? Уставай! Ты не забыуся, што сёння у нас вялiкае 
            свята – Дажынкi, и да нас скора прыйдзе шмат гасцей.
Голас дзеда Не, не забыуся.
Баба    Тады хуценька пераапранывайся!
Дзед    iду, iду, мая даражэнькая! (выходзць) А вось  I я!
Баба    Вось бачыш, я ужо усё прыбрала, прыгатавала, а ты усё спiш.
            Сядай, зараз госцi прыйдуць.
Стук у дзверы, гучыць беларуская музыка у хату заходзяць дзецi. Яны абыходзяць круг становяцца тварам да хазяiна, хазяйкi.
Баба    Мiхась, паглядзi, колькi гасцей да нас прыйшло!
Танец «Кубачкi»
Дзеця  1 Добры дзень Вам,
               Нашы ягамосцi.
               Прыбылi да вас,
               Сёння у госцi.
Дзеця 2 Шчыра Вам жадаем
               Шчасця I здароуя.
               Каб было гасцей у вас 
               Поунае застолле.
Дзеця 3 Заспявала восень зычна,
               Запалiу кастры кастрычнiк.
               Падарыу нам лiстапад,
               Лiсця цiхi зарапад.
Дзеця 4 Нам даруе свята,
               Восень – чараунiца.
               Кожны сёння рады
               Нас павiншаваць.
Баба      Сядайце, любыя госцi.
 (Дзецi сядаюць на лаукi)
Баба      У нас на Беларусi iснуе такi звычай – 
             Вiтаць гасцей хлебам I солю, якi падаюць на рушнiку.
             Рушнiк – гэта сiмвал часцiн, цяпла з роднай хаты.
 (Дзед бярэ рушнiк з хлебам I солю, падыходзiць да вядучай)
 Дзед   Мы звычай зямлi сваёй зберагаем,
            Усiх гасцей  хлебам солю вiтаем. (аддае Вядучай)
Вядучая  (дзецям) Давайце падзякуем бабе дзеду.
Дзецi    Дзякуй! 
Вядучая Бабуля, расскажы нам калi ласка пра свята Дажынкi.
Баба       Добра, паведаю! Дык вось слухайце.
                Я вам расскажу пра свята «Вялiкiя Дажынкi». 
                Гэта сапрауднае  беларускае свята прыходзiць восенню, калi праца у полi ужо скончана и толькi невялiкiя ускраечы збожжа застауся нескошаным. У дажынкавы дзень жнее апраналiся у лепшыя адзеннi шлi у поле. Дарослыя жалi жыта,рабiлi дажынкавы сноп, а дзецi плялi вяночкi. I яшчэ Яны рабiлi маленькi снапочак з каласкоу, якi называлi Барадой. Упрыгожвалi яго кветкамi, цi рушнiком.  (бярэ свой сноп) Вось так снапочак я упрыгожыла. Гэта сноп залатога жыта Ставiлi у хаце, дзе пачыналася свята. Мы  з вамi так сама павесялiмся вось у гэтага
дажынкавага снапа. (паказвае усiм сноп пад музыку)
Дзед       Станавiся з намi у карагод.
Карагод «Дажынкi»
Дзед     Малыйцы, добра весялiлiся.
Баба     Хачу вам паведаць, што на дажынках заусёды выкупаюць  каласкi з
дажынкавага снапа. Вось з гэтага снапа кожны каласок павiнны выкупiць.
Дзед    Выйдзi хоць на часок, выкупi гэты снапочак.
            Хто першы адгадае – той першы выкупае.
Баба    Слухайце першую загадку:
            Тысячу брацiкау звязаны,
            Адным поясам падпяразаны?
Дзецi  Сноп!
Дзед    Добра, вось вы I пачынайце.
Дзецi   Трэба усiм на свеце знаць,
            Як мывам спяваць.
Песня  «Святочная»
Баба   Малайцы! Як добра вы спявайце, ды танчыце.
Дзед   Я зараз слухайце другую загадку:
           Залатыя горы растуць у лутнюю пору?
Дзецi  Копы!
Баба    Зноу вы адгадалi! Ну што ж, выкупляйце каласкi.
Песня з аркестрам «Мiхасёк»
Баба    Ну, Мiхась, цяпер твой чарод выкупляць каласкi.
Дзед    Тых, хто жадае паказаць смеласць, спрыт – я запрашаю!
            Хутчэй выходзьце, шлях адкрыты.
Гульня «Мiхасёк, не зiвай» 
(Дзед хвалiць дзяцей).
Баба    Ну, Мiхасёк цяпер я табе загадаю загадку:
           «Не лае, не кусае, а у хату не пускае?»
Дзед    Дык гэта ж мая бабулька Ганна!
            Дзецi, Яна! Гэта ж мая закаханная.
Баба    Ну I дзед! Ну I Мiхась! Лепш песню паслухай, 
Песня «Беларусачка»
Баба    Ой, якiя дзеткi. Яны I танцуюць I спяваюць I усе загадкi 
            адгадваюць. А як ты думаешь, Мiхась, нашы госцi ведаюць беларускiя песнi?
Адказы гасцей
Гульня «Угадай, якая песня»
Дзед       А вам спадабалася гульня?
Дзецi      Так!
Дзед        Тады выходьце у вялiкае кола, зараз i мы з вамi згуляем!
Гульня «Лапаточкi»
Баба        Каласкоу вельмi шмат, хто будзе выкупляць?
Дзецi       Мы!
Дзiця 5   Вось i  жыта пажалi, каласкi назбiралi,
                 I прыйшло на нашу жнiуку – нiвачкi, свята добрае – дажыначкi.
Дзiця 6    Шапацела нiва каласкамi, дык яны пакiнулi палi,
               Iх дажалi жнейкi самi, «барада» ж вандруе на палi,
Дзiця 7   Чыю гэту бараду ветрыкi хiстаюць?
                Дыхау жыценя, казла, што нiуку даглядаюць.
Дзiця 8   Будут жыценi у ёй ад зiмы хавацца
              Да вясны на працу шчодрай моцы набiрацца.
Дзед       Дзякуй, вам дзеткi!
Баба       А зараз давайце згуляем у гульню!
Дзед       Векльмi цудоуная гульня, зараз станавiцеся у вялiкае кола ды  згуляем!
Гульня «Паспрпабуйце адгадаць?»
Баба       А паслухайце нават такую загадку:
                Ледзь ветер разгуляецц, яно закалыхаецца.
                Шумiць вакол, хвалюецца, а хлебароб не налюбуецца. Што гэта?
Дзецi      Жыта!
Баба I дзед Ну, што ж дзецi вы такiя вумненькiя, таленавiтыя, выкупiлi каласкi!
               Забiрайце снапочак! (ааддае вядучай)
Дзед      Добра пелi I гулялi.
Баба     Надышоу час – частаваць я буду вас!(паварочваецца да печы, кланяецца ей)
              Печачка – матулечка, усмiхнiся, печачка – матулечка адчынiся!
              Пачастуй нас печачка пiрагом!
Дзед     Не адчыняецца, не усмiхаецца, нешта ёй не спадабаецца.
(нахiляецца, быцам слухае нешта)Так! Так!
Баба      Прыказкi I прымаукi не гучалi сёння на свяце.
               А печка хоча паслухаць аб хлебе, аб працы!
Дзiця 9  Не радзiцца хлеб без працы!
Дзiця 10 Хочаш есцi калачы не сядзi на пячы!
Дзiця 11 Вясна прыгожа кветкамi, а восень пiрагамi.
Дзiця 12 Дзе хлебна ды цёпла, там I жыць можна!
Дзед I Баба выцягваюць пiрог з печы, выходзяць неа сярэдзiну залы.Дзецi станорвяцца тварам да гасцей I караваю.
Вядучая Дзякуй, хлебаробам, што начэй не спалi.
                З ранку у поле выезжалi, шчодра землю засявалi.
Песня «Беларусь»
Баба       Мы усiх вас запрашаем да багатага стала.
Дзед       Будзем разам з ураджаем да вясновага цяпла.
Пад бел.нар.музыку «Крыжачок» выходзяць з залу.

----------

*Teffi* (20.09.2018), Алусик (26.09.2018)

----------


## Алена.by

ЦАР  IРАД – БАТЛЕЙКА
Батлейшчык (адкрывае батлейку)
Батлейка наша не багата,  Маленечка ды шурпата.
Хто не хоча — не глядзі,  А хто хоча, падхадзі.
На сцэну выходзіць цар Ірад, падыходзіць да трона Ірад.
Ірад
Увы, наш трон царскі у небяспецы!
Ізмена стала слышна нашай дзяржаве.    Сядае на трон.
Воіны мае вааружоныя, Станьце перада мной,
Як ліст перад травой.
Воіны ўваходзяць, адзін справа, другі злева.
Воіны.
Пашто, цару, воінаў прызываеш?  Альбо які указ чыніць павеліваеш?
Ірад.
Ідзіце, мудраца прывядзіце.
Воіны.
Слухаем ваш загад!  Направа, кругом — марш!
Выходзяць. З'яўляецца мудрэц.
Ірад (да мудраца).
Адкажы мне, мудрэц,  Колькі месяцаў мінулася,
Як тое дзіцё нарадзілася,  Якое на увесь свет апавясцілася?
Мудрэц.
Усясільны мой цару! Смірэнна малю цябе:
Не гневайся. Ужо дзевяць меся¬цаў мінулася, Як тое дзіцё
У Віфлеемскіх странах нарадзілася.
Ірад.
Прэч, гадацель празрэнны! Я непабядзімы і вялікі у славе.
I ніхто не павінен пярэчыць Маёй царскай дзяржаве.
(Ваiнам). Воіны мае вааружо¬ныя!
З'яўляюцца воіны.
Слухаем ваш загад!
Ірад.
Воіны мае вааружоныя, У Віфлеемскія страны хутчэй ідзіце,
Усіх дзяцей перабіце! Дзяўчынак хай не хапаюць,
А хлапчукоў — усіх да аднаго забіваюць!
Воіны (вяртаюцца).
О, гаспадзіне наш, гаспадзіне! У Віфлеемскія страны мы схадзілі,
Усіх двухгадовых дзяцей перабілі, Адна баба Рахіль не дае свае дзіця забіць,
Ідзе да цябе міласці прасіць.
Ірад.
Хто яна такая?  Прывесці яе сюды!
Воіны.
Слухаем ваш загад!  Направа, кругом — марш!
Выходзяць і вядуць Рахіль. Ідзі, баба, да атвету, Нам да цябе дзела нету!
Уваходзіць Рахіль з дзіцём на ру¬ках, апранута беднай беларускай сялянкай.
-2-
Рахіль.
О, прасвятлейшы мой цару,  О, усясільнейшы гасудару, Памілуйце дзіцё мае.
Ды ён у мяне такі маленысі,  Ды ад яго няма нікому зла.
Ірад.
Баба, ідзі прэч! А калі ўступішся, То і табе будзе тое, што і тваему дзіцяці!
Воіны! Сіё дзіця хватайце! I без міласці яго забівайце!
Воіны выконваюць загад.
Рахіль (у роспачы бегае па сцэне і галосіць).
О, якая лютая боль сэрца маці пранзае,
Калі свірзпы воін нявінна дзіцё забівае!
Ірад ты пракляты,. Няхай смерць цябе пака рас!
Воіны выводзяць са сцэны Рахіль, З'яўляецца анёл.
Анёл.
О цар! Цар Ірад. Загінуў ты бяспечна,
Страціў неба навечна.
Ірад.
А што мне да неба,  Лепш быць каранаваным, Чым выратаваным!
З'яўляецца смерць.
Смерць.
Я ёсць манархіня ўсяму свету. Я прабываю ва ўсім свеце.
Усе князі і цары  Пад уладай маёю,
Ну-ка, Ірад, з трона падымайся, Пад касу маю падстаўляйся!
Ірад.
О, смерць мая маці — Не хацеў бы я яшчэ ўміраці!
А хацеў бы з табою, Са смерцю ваяваці!
Смерць.
Ах ты, Ірад, цар пракляты! Не хочаш са трона падымацца,
Пад касу маю падстаўляцца. Вось васклікну я брата
3 пропастнага аду. Ад — брат!
Выскоквае чорт.
Чорт.
Што, Смерць-сястра?
Смерць.
Цар Ірад не хоча са трона пады¬мацца, Пад касу маю падстаўляцца.
Чорт.
Вазьмі, сястра, касу, Адрубі яму галаву —
Хай яму — труп і глава, Нам — дзяржава!
Смерць ссякае косой галаву цара.
Чорт хапае цела цара і цягне яго у пекла.
Батлейшчык (выходзіць, зачыняе батлейку). Так цар Ірад загінуў бяспечна і страціў неба — навечна.

----------


## Лянок

*Казка пра гаспадара Хвядоса, яго жонку, яе дачку Хвеську і Настачку.*
Гучыць вясёлая музыка.  У залу ускоквае певень
Певенъ. Ку-ка-рэ-ку! (Лапоча крыламi.) Хто рана ўстае, таму Бог дае! (2 разы.) хутка у гэтай хатцы пачнецца рух. Але ж нешта ніхто не ўстае, ды i будынiна мне незнаёмая. Дзецi, падкажыце, што гэта за скрыня. (Адказы дзяцей) Вось батлея, дык батлея! І, кажаце, казкi паказвае? 1 я хачу казачку паслухаць, разумнаму навучыцца. Праспяваю я мацней, можа, гаспадар прачнецца. Ку-ка-рэ-ку! 
                                          Гучыць сумная музыка.
Хвядос. Вось i певень праспяваў, пара ужо i мне за работу брацца. Але усё з рук валiцца, як уздумаю,што прыйдзе зараз сюды мая жонка. Гэта другая, першая у мяне была добрая жанчына, ласкавая, ну, а гэта - соль ёй у вочы, перац у нос - такая злыдня, што я сам яе баюся. А я гаспадар добры, люблю працу, але ж ёй нiяк не ўнаровiш. О, чуеце, ужо iдзе!  (3далёк раздаецца голас жонкi, якая клiча Хвядоса.) 
Жонка. А, ты яшчэ тут, гультаіна, дзе гэта мой бiзун, каб цябе на касавіцy прагнаць. Я табе пакажу! (Хвядос ўцякае.) Наста, Наста, бессаромнiца! Спiць яшчэ, мабыць, гультайка. 
(З'ўляецца Наста.) 
Наста. Не, мамачка, не сплю. Да узыходу сонца устала, печ прыбрала.
Жонка. А  Хвесьцы гарбату зрабiла? 
Наста. Так, як устане, убачыць, што ўсё гатова. 
Жонка. Ну,тады бяры казу, ды пасвіць гані. Ды глядзі, не ўздумай спаць. Воуну перабяры, ды нітак напрадзi. 
(Жонка выходзiць, Наста гонiць казу на пашу. Iграе музыка.) 
Наста. Вась i прыгнала я цябе, козачка, на траўку сакавiтую, да вадзiцы сцюдзёнай. Толькi табе я i магу пра сваё гора расказаць, пажалiцца. Не бачыць мне радасцi у жыццi з-за мачахi ды яе Xвеськi. (Гучыць павольная музыка.) Ой, што гэта мяне на сон пацягнула?  (3асынае.) 
Каза. А, заснула, няхай паспiць - увесь дзень на нагах Kpyціццa. А воуну яе я перабяру. Але малая гэта дапамога. Во, успомнiла: ёсць у мяне сябар - Каток - залатая лысiнка. Ён чароўны...
Зараз паклiчу яга: 
Ты зялёнымi вачамi 
Грозна блiскаеш начамi, 
Маеш мякенькія лапкі,
Маешь кіпцікі царапкі.
Спінку прутка выгінаешь-
Пажаданні ўсе здзяйсняешь.
(Іграе музыка, з'яўляецца Каток.) 
Каток. Чаго паклiкала мяне Каза - доўгая барада? 
Каза. Спiць тут працавiтая Дзяўчына Настачка. Цяжка ёй ладзiць са злыдняй-мачахай, шмат слёз яна пралiла, шмат сiлы страцiла у працы, ды нiякай ёй за гэта падзякi няма. Вельмi хочацца, каб шчасце ёй паказалася, каб вясёлай яна была. 
Каток. До6рая дзяўчынка Настачка. Па яе працы i узнагарода: вось ёй куфэрак з пасагам. А яшчэ начарую я ёй хлопца працавітагa ды дбайнага. Прыйдзе да яе у сваты! 
Каза. Дзякуй та6е, Каток залатая лысiнка.
(Iграе музыка, Каток знiкае. Прачынаецца Настачка.) 	
Наста. Што гэта за куфэрак?  Ах, якая тут прыгажосць! Гэта, мабыць, сам Бог пачуў мяне i ашчаслівіў. Паганю казу дадому ды радасцю сваёй падзялюся з yciмi. 
(Іграе музыка, Наста гонiць казу дахаты, нacycтрач - мачаха.)
Наста (радасна). Мамачка, гляньце, якi цуд! На лузе знайшла куфар, а ён з поўным пасагам! 
Мачаха (зайздросна). Гляньце, людцы до6рыя, як гэтай галечы пашчасцiла. А ну, raнi казу дамоў! (Наста гонiць казу.) Хвеська! 
Хвеська (пазяхае). Ну што, мама, вы хочаце ад мяне? Лiчыла мух на камінку, а вы мяне з6iлi. Кажыце хутчэй. 
Мачаха. Усё мух лiчыш ды спiш! А Наста вунь казу пасвiла на лузе, пасаг знайшла. А на такi пасаг хутка i жанiх знойдзецца. Бяры казу, ганi на луг пасвiць, можа, i табе пашчасцiць! 
(Хвеська гонiць казу, гучыць музыка.) 
Хвеська. Пасi гэту худобу, а раптам задарма. (Гучыць павольнaя мелодыя, дзяўчына засынае.) 0-о-о, спаць нешта захацелася! 
Каза. Божухна! Hi вады, Hі травы! Галодная я зусiм, а ёй i справы да мяне няма. Паклiчу я Катка - залатую лысiнку, няхай па працы яе i узнагародзiць: 
	Ты зялёнымi вачамi 	
	Грозна блiскаеш начамi, 
	Маеш мякенькiя лапкi, 	
	Маеш кiпцiкi-царапкi. 	
	Спiнку пругка выгiнаеш - 	
	Пажаданнi усе здзяйсняеш! 
	(Гучыць музыка, з'яўляецца Каток) 
Каток. Што хоча Каза - доўгая барада? 	
Каза. Прыгнала мяне на луг Хвеська-гультайка, пасаг чакае. Узнагародзь i яе па працы! 		
Каток. Па заслугах i узнагарода - няхай ператворыцца яна у мядзведзiху i блукае па лесе, пакуль розуму не набярэцца. 
(Гучыць музыка - Каток знікае, Хвеська ператвараецца ў мядзведзiху) 
Хвесъка (пазяхае, прачынаецца). Ну, дзе тут мой пасаг? А што гэта ад мяне каза уцякае? Ой, лапы, поусць! Мама! (Уцякае.)

----------


## Лянок

*Беларуская народная казка
“Як кот  звяроў  напалохаў”.*
Бабуля     Жыў дзед ды баба. І быў у іх кот. 
                 Пайшоў раз кот на паляванне ў лес, ды і заблудзіўся.
(з’яўляецца кот)
Кот           Дзе гэта ўсе мыші падзяваліся?

(ловіць мышей, прахаджываецца. Мыш уцякае).
Кот           А бедны я, бедны каток,
                 Белы лабок, мяккі жывоцік.
                 Як мне знайсці дарогу дамоў?

                 (бяжыць ліса)

Ліса          Ой, што гэта за звер?
                  Ніколі яшчэ такого звера ў сваем лесе не сустракала.
                  Ты хто такі будзеш?
Кот           Я – Кот Мурлыковіч.
Ліса          А чаго ж ты плачашь, Кот Мурлыковіч?
Кот           Ды пайшоў на палявванне за мышамі і заблудзіўся.
                 Шукаў, шукаў дарогу дадому – не знайшоў.
                 Што мне беднаму рабіць?
Ліса          Хе! Каб толькі тае бяды. Ідзі да мяне жыць.
                 Будзешь у мяне за гаспадара.
Кот          Добра, ліска! Буду панам гаспадаром на тваім падвор’і.
                 А колькі ў цябе курэй? Колькі гусачак? Колькі вутачак?
                 Зараз наемся і песеньку заспяваю.
                 Мяу-мяу-мяу!
Ліса          Ля, ля, ля, ля!
                 Ёсць у мяне гаспадар!

                 (з’яўляецца мядзведзь)

Мядзв.     Трэсь-лом, трэсь-лом!
                 Што за шум? Што за гром?
Ліса          Хто гэта у маім лесе трашчыць? Хто майму гаспадару спаць 
                  не   дае?
Мядзв.      А хто у цябе гаспадар?
Ліса          У мяне  не гаспадар, а гаспадарышча,
                 Хвост з памялішча:
                 Як махне, дык адразу заб’е.
Мядзв.     Які такі гаспадар, што хвастом ўсіх забівае?
                 А ці нельга было б, лісічка-сястрычка, хоць глазком на твайго 
                 гаспадара паглядзець? 
Ліса          Паглядзець можна, толькі без падарунка не прыходзь.
                 Мой гаспадар падарункі любіць.
Мядзв.     Добра! Будзе табе падарунак. (уходзіць)
Ліса        Ля, ля, ля, ля.
                А у мяне ёсць гаспадар.

                 (з’яўляецца воўк)

Воўк       Шу-шу-шу. Шу-шу-шу.
                Я хаджу, лістом шуршу.
Ліса        Хто гэта у маім лесе шупаціць – трашчыць?
               Хто майму гаспадару спаць не дае?
Воўк      А хто у цябе гаспадар?
Ліса        У мяне  не гаспадар, а гаспадарышча,
               Хвост з памялішча:
               Як махне, дык адразу заб’е.
Воўк       А ці нельга было б, лісічка-сястрычка, хоць глазком на твайго 
               гаспадара паглядзець? 
Ліса        Паглядзець можна, толькі без падарунка не прыходзь.
               Мой гаспадар падарункі любіць.
Воўк       Добра! Будзе табе падарунак.

                (уходзіць)

Ліса        Ля, ля, ля, ля.
               А у мяне ёсць гаспадар.
Заяц       Прыг-скок, прыг-скок,
               Скача зайка – шэры бок!
Ліса        Хто гэта у маім лесе скача?
               Хто майму гаспадару спаць не дае, мешае.
Заяц       Ой, ой! Ой! Не палохай мяне.
               А хто у цябе гаспадар?
Ліса        У мяне  не гаспадар, а гаспадарышча,
               Хвост з памялішча.
               Як махне, дык адразу заб’е.
Заяц       Цікава, які такі гаспадар у лісіцы? А паглядзець можна? 
Ліса        Паглядзець можна, толькі без падарунка не прыходзь.
               Мой гаспадар падарункі любіць.
Заяц        Добра! Будзе табе падарунак.
                (уходзіць)
Ліса        Ля, ля, ля, ля.
               А у мяне ёсць гаспадар.
Бабуля   Ліса пайшла свайму катку курачку гатаваць.
                А звяры сабраліся на палянцы і моцна задумаліся.

              (з’яўляюцца звяры, музыка звяроў: воўка, зайца,….)

Усе        Ну што, браткі, рабіць будзем?
Мядзв.  Вось што, браткі, трэба смачны абед згатаваць,
              Ды у госці яго с гаспадыняй запрасіць.
              Тады усе разам і паглядзім.
Воўк     Добра, няхай будзе так.
Заяц      А чым жа мы будзем гасцей частаваць?
Мядзв.  А я прынясу мёду калоду!
Воўк     А я - барана!
Заяц      А я – салодкай морквы.
Бабуля  Згатавалі звяры абед і пачалі раіцца, каму запрашаць ісці.
Мядзв.  Я тоўсты, мне хадзіць цяжка!
Воўк     Я і так набегаўся. Мне ногі баляць.
Мядзв.  Заяц! Збегай, пазаві нашых дарагіх гасцей да нашага сталу.

              Прыбег заяц да лісіцы. Пастукаў лапкай у шыбіну

Заяц      Дзень добры, вам, шаноўныя гаспадары! Прасілі мядзведзь, 
              воўк і   ёж, как вы ласкавы былі, да іх ў госці прыйшлі.

Сказаў і хутчэй назад

Мядзв.  Браткі, скора  госцейкі прыдуць.
Воўк     Штось мяне азноб б’е.
Заяц      А я ледзь стаю. Хто яго ведае, які там гаспадар у лісіцы?
Мядзв. А давайце схаваемся і спярва на яго здалёк паглядзім.

(звяры хаваюцца)
Мядзв. Я на дуб узлез.
Воўк    Я пад куст забраўся.
Заяц     А я ў траве схаваўся.

(грае музыка. З’яўляецца ліса і кот)

Ліса      Добры дзень, панове!
             А дзе ж усе падзеліся?
Кот       Ой, як мясам пахне. Ды тут целы баран (кідаецца на барана)
             Мур- мяу! Мала мне, мала!
Воўк    Во, звяруга! Мне б за дзень з такім рагалём не ўправіцца, а яму 
             на раз  мала.
Кот      Ой, а што там шавеліцца? Можа мыш?

             (кідаецца, а там дзік. Як ухопіцца дзік і наўцёкі)
Мядзв. Ратуйце! Дапамажыце, пакуль не позна.

             (уцякае. Следам бягуць астатнія)
Ліса      Бачыш, Кот Мурлыкавіч, як цябе ўсе баяцца. Цяпер ты у меня 
             самы  галоўны гаспадар ва ўсім лесе. А я – гаспадарава жонка.
             (Кот і Ліса танцуюць. Потым уходзяць)

----------

*Teffi* (20.09.2018), Galina-slutsk (10.02.2019), Алусик (25.03.2020), Лорис (10.03.2016)

----------

